# What are the signs of allergies to chicken?



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Ava's been raw for a few weeks now. I usually give her some sort of RMB chicken and then MM of ground beef or turkey. I've been out of ground beef and turkey so I have been giving her MM of boneless chicken breasts for the past 2 days. Well this morning she seems really really itchy all over. I've also noticed that the past few days her eyes just don;t seem as bright and they are a little teary. Are these signs of an allergy to chicken? She did fine with I was giving her half chicken half beef/turkey. I would think if it was a chicken allergy, she would have syptoms with even a little bit of chicken. :help::help:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

She would have symptoms regardless, but they may not be as noticeable if you're not feeding her mostly chicken. My guy is allergic to chicken and he gets SUPER dandruffy, iches 24/7, and his coat goes to crap within a few hours of him eating it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I thought the point of RAW was to give the bones with the meat? 
Raw Feeding FAQ


> Start with the basics - a range of different *raw meaty bones*, or preferably whole items, such as chicken, quail, fish, eggs. For the majority of raw feeders - chicken is the base of the majority of their dogs meals. However, if chicken is not available readily, use what is available locally - raw meaty - lamb, beef, venison, duck, rabbit, kangaroo, pig, raw whole fish. You get the picture.


 


> *But aren't chicken bones dangerous?!!!*
> 
> This is one of the biggest myths of all time! *Raw chicken bones are fantastic for your dog*. They are soft enough so that they bend easily, and break well for the dog to digest.
> On the other hand, cooked chicken bones can be a problem, and I recommend that you DON'T feed COOKED chicken bones. Some people are worried about their dog choking on bones. While such incidents are very rare (far more incidents occur with dogs choking on kibble), I encourage the feeding of bigger portions of meaty bones, or if available, whole carcasses, such as whole chickens or rabbits. So could a raw chicken bone kill a dog? Well I guess that anything is possible. Certainly scientifically you can't prove a negative argument. However what we do know is that dogs have died from inhaling kibble the wrong way and choking and suffocating to death.





> *Should I grind the bones?*
> 
> In a small number of cases, invariably where the dog/cat has a rare medical condition, ground bones are necessary.
> However, in over 99% of cases, dogs and cats should be fed whole meaty bones/carcasses. Ground bones are a poor substitute to whole bones. In addition, consuming such does not give the dogs the important muscle work out they need. There has also been a very small number of cases caused by impaction of ground bones. Frankly, feeding ground bones tends to help nervous owners get over the whole "can't possibly feed my dogs whole bones" mentality, but is not the best thing for your dog. If you insist on feeding ground bones, please understand the negatives of such.


 


> *What do you feed your dogs?*
> 
> 
> Great question! These are the things my dogs eat:
> ...


What protecol are you using for your pups diet? I know one of the problems is getting a BALANCED diet using RAW. It's not just about feeding meat.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

55% RMB / 45% MM No OM at this time. 

RMB is Chicken wings. Not the little wingettes...but the Whole size wings. 
MM is either ground beef, ground turkey, or hearts & gizzards.

She was doing fine with the above. However, I have not had and of my usual MM for the past 2 days so I have been using boneless chicken breasts as the MM. Now I am noticing her itching and eyes seem watery and not as "bright". 

She is getting Salmon Oil and Vit. E as well as a Glucosimine tablet and Bug-Off Garlic. 

She has been fine until I added the boneless chicken breast as this put her at 100% chicken. (RMB & MM).

I have learned that her stools will be inconsistent on raw. Sometimes they are fine sometimes they are half fine/half pudding. From everything I've read, that is the norm.

My question here is...is she having a chicken allergy. Is giving her 100% chicken just too much chicken and causing problems? I don't plan on always doing chicken RMB and chicken MM at the same time. Just the way it has worked out these past couple of days until I can get back to the store to stock up again.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

AvaLaRue said:


> 55% RMB / 45% MM No OM at this time.
> 
> RMB is Chicken wings. Not the little wingettes...but the Whole size wings.
> MM is either ground beef, ground turkey, or hearts & gizzards.
> ...


This is not a proper balanced raw diet. A proper raw diet should consist of 80% MM, 10% RMB, and 10% OM. When you're transitioning over it's not a big deal to go without OM for a week or two, but you should keep the other two proportioned properly. 

It sounds like she could be allergic to chicken. Why don't you put her on straight chicken for a week and see if she is consistently itchy, uncomfortable, etc. That'd be your biggest sign.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> This is not a proper balanced raw diet. A proper raw diet should consist of 80% MM, 10% RMB, and 10% OM. When you're transitioning over it's not a big deal to go without OM for a week or two, but you should keep the other two proportioned properly.
> 
> It sounds like she could be allergic to chicken. Why don't you put her on straight chicken for a week and see if she is consistently itchy, uncomfortable, etc. That'd be your biggest sign.


I have to respectfully disagree with you on those percentages. Please check out this link. Raw Dog Ranch - How Much To Feed I believe my percentages are fine. 10% RMB is no where near enough bone.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Doerak was allergic to chicken. I found out when I started feeding raw. 

This is how it went down. I started feeding him only chicken, then I started adding some other foods. For a few weeks he wasn't eating any chicken. Then I started feeding a lot of chicken again and right away he started scratching and had an odd odor eminating from him. I think it was an acidic smell. Took away the chicken and it took a week or two for him to get back to normal.

He was fine with turkey, however.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

um..... Actually... DJEtzel, you are wrong and right at the same time. Dogs need 10% bone.... not 10% RMB....RMB meat Raw *Meaty* Bones. They include fat, meat and bone. If you fed only 10 percent of that, you would only end up with about 3-5% bone (depending on your source). Which is way low. 10-15% is about right. And I don't feed that much OM, witch is alot BTW, but I do know that some people feed that and respect their decision. 

Unless you want to argue with Lauri (rawdogranch.com) who says on her website that a ratio of 45-50 RMB, 45 MM, 5% OM, and 0-5% other. 

Just because Avalarue is feeding raw in a different manner, doesn't mean that it is wrong.


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

AvaLaRue said:


> I have to respectfully disagree with you on those percentages. Please check out this link. Raw Dog Ranch - How Much To Feed I believe my percentages are fine. 10% RMB is no where near enough bone.


Ava, 

This is the same exact place I went when I switched over to raw!! :thumbup:

If you contact Lauri @ Raw Dog, she might be able to give you some tips about the possible chicken allergy. She has always been very helpful to me with any questions I have had.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree that 10% rmb would be not enough. 

One of the biggest problems with the ratios of bone to muscle meat is balancing the calcium to phosphorus ratio. Remember that bone has BOTH calcium and phosphorus, but not as much phosphorus as muscle meat. In my opinion its always better to err on the side of too much bone as it is more balanced than not enough.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I apologize. I usually don't use the abbreviations because I always get them wrong even though I know what they mean. I did mean bone, not rmb, but I follow the prey model diet religiously along with hundreds of others that I know and would never suggest doing otherwise. Of course, how you guys want to balance it out for your dog is perfectly fine, but it's not necessary for us to feed more bone. 

I've researched raw feeding extensively and had been feeding it for quite some time, and had never heard of anyone following any different percentages. It seems quite strange to me, honestly. *shrugs*


----------

